# JAVA USB Ansteuerung



## Scoobie (20. Jul 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab big probs mit der ansteuerung der USB Schnittstelle mittels Java.

Ich hab mir im Internet das JUSB package downgeloaded, womit ich zumindest alles was am USB hängt anzeigen kann.
Es gibt nämlich bereits eine Implementierung für Windows.

Die Klasse (usb.core) ist in (usb.windows) bereits an das Betriebssystem Windows angepasst.
Das Anzeigen funktioniert auch super.

Wenn ich jedoch daten an das USB Device (Java Class: Device in usb.windows) senden will, sagt er mir immer das die
jusb.dll die in dem Package mitgeliefert wird dieses Device nicht unterstützt.

Wie soll ich das jetzt aber machen, das ich z.B an ein Massenspeichergerät eine Datei sende.

Muss ich da eine eigene dll-Datei erstellen oder wie.
Da hab ich echt keinen Plan mehr. Tue mir ja schon schwer das bereits geschriebene alles zu verstehen.

Also wenn ich ein Device anstecke, wird auf jeden Fall eine Instanz der Klasse Jusb oder NonJusb erstellt.
Aber wenn ich dann die Routine getOutputStream() aufrufe sagt mir die Fehlermeldung, das dieses Device eben nicht unterstützt wird von der jusb.dll (die muss man um das package zum laufen zu bringen in den Systemordner von Windows kopieren).

Falls irgend jemand mal was in die Richtung USB in Java gemacht hat, bitte hilf mir ich komm nicht weiter.

Danke 

PS: wenns geht gleich mit code ( *gg* ) da ich dann vielleicht was zustande bring.
Das mit dem selber implementieren ist so ne sache und bei native Methoden steig ich sowieso aus.
Da kenn ich mich nämlich gar nicht so aus.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2004)

Mal ne blöde Frage meinerseits:

Warum sollte ich ein Massenspeichergerät über USB ansprechen? Das Ding läuft doch übers OS und ist im Dateisystem eingehängt, so wie z.B. meine USB-Platte und wird wie ein ganz gewöhnlicher Datenträger behandelt..


----------



## Scoobie (28. Jul 2004)

Es geht nicht um das Massenspeichergerät, ich habe das nur als Beispiel angeführt, da man sich da vielleicht mehr drunter Vorstellen kann.

Ich möchte nämlich eine Kommunikation zwischen dem TUSB3210 von TexasInstruments aufbauen, also einem Mikrocontroller mit USB Port --> damit werden sich aber weniger auskennen als mit einem Massenspeichergerät also........


----------



## pogo (4. Aug 2004)

es gibt eine java USB API für windows

http://www.steelbrothers.ch/jusb/

kannst sie ja mal ausprobieren 
hab selber leider keine erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------

